# My Rides



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love Bimmers, especially the 6 and 5 Series but I'm currently driving Lexus. Just thought I'd post pics.....I'm just a post bug.....posting everywhere I go. I hope you like my cars as much as I love Bimmers. One day I'll own a Bimmer but right now I'm enjoying these.


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Over 20 views and no opinions? I'm still kinda new around and don't have a feel for the atmosphere. Is that normal to not reply with opinions? Should I be happy there are no replies? Someone set me straight.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a Bimmer Forum

What do you want people to say about your car?


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Ice350 said:


> Wow! Over 20 views and no opinions? I'm still kinda new around and don't have a feel for the atmosphere. Is that normal to not reply with opinions? Should I be happy there are no replies? Someone set me straight.


In the last two pics you're parked in a loading zone, not cool... :nono:

j/k


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

lao270 said:


> It's a Bimmer Forum
> 
> What do you want people to say about your car?


You answered my question.....if you're representing the general atmosphere on this site. Other makes not really welcome? That's cool, I won't criticize. I will compare, though. Over on www.clublexus.com everyone is welcome. It's a Lexus based enthusiast site but enthusiast is the atmosphere. We give feedback to all. Some good, some not so good. It's not that way on lot's of other sites so it's cool. I just will continue to drop by to read and not post anymore. That's cool too. Just wanted to know the deal. Peace!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Whatup bro... Well I just now saw the thread. 

Nice car indeed.


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

oops


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> Whatup bro... Well I just now saw the thread.
> 
> Nice car indeed.


Thanks but you're a clublexus regular so you've seen them before....I think.
Thanks anyway. 
Oh BTW, nice ride you have there. Nothing better than white on chrome.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the white one alot. Never been a fan of the black with black rims.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Robsa said:


> I like the white one alot. Never been a fan of the black with black rims.


+1! :tsk:


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people say they like the light colored one better. Lexus calls the paint glacier frost....hense my handle Ice350. I know it's kinda goofy but I couldn't come up with a better name. The paint has a pearl and changes colors. In indirect light it looks sky-blue. In direct sunlight it looks gray. At night it looks white. Sometimes you can walk around the car and see all three of those colors depending on angle of light. It's really cool. The wheels are 20 in ZE Forged in polished finish. Both cars are lowered with Tanabe NF210 springs.

The black one has 19 in Sevas wheels. I haven't had any problems and the car rides smoother than the other car with expensive wheels. My wife drives the black one and she argues with me everytime I tell her I'm taking those cheapo wheels off the car. She likes them and doesn't care that some people have had issues with them. She cares that the ride is smooth and doesn't want to take chances.

I like the black one too and would have gotten a second one if there was one on the lot the day I bought the car. There were some black GS430's but it didn't make since to me to pay more when both have 300 hp. The 430 does have more torgue being a V8 but it is not a huge upgrade like german cars do it.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Ice350 said:


> You answered my question.....if you're representing the general atmosphere on this site. Other makes not really welcome? That's cool, I won't criticize. I will compare, though. Over on www.clublexus.com everyone is welcome. It's a Lexus based enthusiast site but enthusiast is the atmosphere. We give feedback to all. Some good, some not so good. It's not that way on lot's of other sites so it's cool. I just will continue to drop by to read and not post anymore. That's cool too. Just wanted to know the deal. Peace!


NBD, you posted in the general automotive forum, there is ne need for no one to feel uptight... Now, do not go mess with the E60 forum,... j/k!
Happy driving,


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the white one. My Mum would look good driving it.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Mar 27, 2007)

The rims just look so tiny. I do like the cars tho'.


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> The rims just look so tiny. I do like the cars tho'.


In life there's always a first time for everything...and that's the first time I heard that comment. The black one has 19's and the light one 20's. That's pretty big in my book. The 745 looks very appropriate with 22's. The only Lexus that can handle 22's without a boat load of problems is the LS460. The GS, you can put 22's on it but they would require tires so skinny, there would be a multitude of issues...most common of them would be leaking air from all the stress the sidewalls would endure trying to carry the load. 20's are the perfect match for the car. My wife drives the black one and she didn't want to go over 19....and I agreed with that.
Actually, the wheels do look small sometimes but these are the right sizes.
Stock sizes are 17 and 18...now that's small.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Let me Officially Welcome you to the 'fest!!!

I don't care for Lexus. It's probably because my cousins 04 ES is a piece of crap, and just left me with a bad impression. That was the first Lexus I ever drove.

Yours look great though.:thumbup:

Why not trade one in for a Bimmer?


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

LuvThatSam said:


> Let me Officially Welcome you to the 'fest!!!
> 
> I don't care for Lexus. It's probably because my cousins 04 ES is a piece of crap, and just left me with a bad impression. That was the first Lexus I ever drove.
> 
> ...


I got the GS350 in May but I kinda wanted a 335. Mainly because I love coupes and I was coming out of a G35. I went to a local BMW dealer to check it out. I was gonna buy if I liked it. It was sort of late, about an hour before closing. I sat in the 335 about 40 minutes touching everything, getting accustomed to the seats, tapping on the surfaces, rubbing over the exterior and just feeling it out. Then I was ready to talk turkey. By then, most of the salesmen had left for the day and the ones still there didn't want to talk to me. I was completely turned off by that type of snobbery. I went right across the street to Lexus where although it was late, the salesguys still there were competing for me. Until I told them I already purchased 3 previous cars from them and wanted to see the same salesman. He happened to be there. We stayed until 11:00 on a Sunday night until the deal was done. I don't really like sedans but it is a really nice car and I am still with the company who provides the best customer service I have ever seen.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

:hi:

cars look great for Lexus 

Hard to tell from the pics but looks like you do a decent job of minimizing swirls on the black one :thumbup:


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

milobloom242 said:


> :hi:
> 
> cars look great for Lexus
> 
> Hard to tell from the pics but looks like you do a decent job of minimizing swirls on the black one :thumbup:


I think it's the paint quality. I had some swirls on the black G35 I drove last year. None on the GS. I use mothers carnauba wax. It's not great but it does the job.


----------



## Ice350 (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple more shots. I love taking pics. Bought a tripod and it's fun pretending to be a photgrapher. People pass by and wonder what is going on. Love it.


----------

